# Vox Pathfinder 15r



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have had this thing for 10 years. As an apartment practice amp, this thing never fails to amaze me. I just dialed in something different to get more overdrive at a volume that is low, even for an apartment, and... damn. I run it through a 1x10 Saxon cab with a WGS Veteran 10. Using my Casino Coupe with Vineham P90s.

Ten or so years ago, I bought a Hamer P90 Special (which I sort of wish I still had) and got this thrown in for free.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I think it was a pathfinder an old roommate had, and that thing surprised me.

I have an MG15 and a Kustom tube12A (what a model name eh?) and I've come to the realization I want a better clean tone for my FX8. Stereo is fun though!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I've been curious about that amp but I've seen it only a few times in the market and none recently.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I had one long ago. Best solid state ever. I ran mine through a Traynor 15 cab.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Chito said:


> I've been curious about that amp but I've seen it only a few times in the market and none recently.


There is a reason they don't turn up often.


----------

